# Time sure flies ... 3 years of homeschooling



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I just received an e-mail from our umbrella school that we are eligible for EZpass enrollment because we have 3 years of on time enrollment and reporting. 3 YEARS!!! Clearly, I know what grades my kids are in and how old they are but I just never looked back to say "we have been homeschooling for this many years." I feel like we are just starting out ...


----------



## moonrabbit (Apr 1, 2016)

Congratulations that is an amazing and inspiring milestone! I know it took a lot of dedication to get to where you are, your kids have a great mom <3


----------

